# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  با این مباحث  امیدی هست یه 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنیم ؟

## nima2580

آقا اگه گراف و انتگرال و ماتریس رو خیلی دقیق بخونم و حد و مشتق و هندسه تحلیلی و تابع در حد متوسط بلد باشم (خیلی خیلی دقیق نخوندم تست هم نزدم) امیدی هست یه 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنیم 
خواهشا اگه میتونین یه سوال کنکور بدین حلش کنیم هم از استرسمون کم میشه هم  یه مروریه

----------


## nima2580

یعنی کسی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

خب برو یه کنکور دانلود کن بزن ببین میتونی یا نه 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lO9ptnqImFBfiQ

----------


## nima2580

اخه استرس دارم نمیتونم کنکور سالهای گذشته رو بررسی کنم چون اگه درصد خوبی نزنم تو روحیم تاثیر میذاره میشه خواهشا خودتون یه سوال بدین ممنون میشم :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

به گراف نمیشه تکیه کرد فقط یه سوال میاد اگه واقعا انتگرال و ماتریس رو خوندی 100 درصد 10 درصد میزنی

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


آقا اگه گراف و انتگرال و ماتریس رو خیلی دقیق بخونم و حد و مشتق و هندسه تحلیلی و تابع در حد متوسط بلد باشم (خیلی خیلی دقیق نخوندم تست هم نزدم) امیدی هست یه 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنیم 
خواهشا اگه میتونین یه سوال کنکور بدین حلش کنیم هم از استرسمون کم میشه هم  یه مروریه


بیا خودت رو محک بزن
*

----------


## nima2580

سوال اخر گزینه ی 4 میشه اما دو سواله دیگه خیلی سخته
سواله استاندار کنکوره اینا؟
انتگرال رو میدونم که باید بشکنیم به بازه ی 0 تا 2 و  2 تا 4
در بازه ی 0 تا 2 میشه صفر پس انتگرال بازه ی 0 تا 2 میشه 0
اما انتگرال بازه ی 2 تا چهار رو بلد نیستم به دست بیارم
سوال 102 میشه گزینه ی 1؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## nima2580

کسی نیست؟//

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

وای ب اون روزای ک مینشستم گسسته میخوندم فک میکنم میخوام بالا بیارم.مخصوصا تحلیلی :Yahoo (21):  چی میکشین ریاضیا....

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

من خودم تحلیلی و گسسته رو نتونستم بجز یکی دوتا جواب بدم.فقط دیفرانسیل بخونین.اونم مشتق و انتگرال و حد.خیلی تاثیر داره.وقتتونو با چیزای دیگه حدر ندین.البته این نظر کاملا شخصی منه

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


سوال اخر گزینه ی 4 میشه اما دو سواله دیگه خیلی سخته
سواله استاندار کنکوره اینا؟
انتگرال رو میدونم که باید بشکنیم به بازه ی 0 تا 2 و  2 تا 4
در بازه ی 0 تا 2 میشه صفر پس انتگرال بازه ی 0 تا 2 میشه 0
اما انتگرال بازه ی 2 تا چهار رو بلد نیستم به دست بیارم
سوال 102 میشه گزینه ی 1؟؟؟؟؟؟/


عزیزم اینا سوالای ریاضی 94 ه!*

----------


## nima2580

واقعا همین طوره
خخخخخخخخخخخخ شما قبلا ریاضی بودین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من زیاد ریاضی نخوندم والا رتبم خوب میشد من فقط تو کل دبیرستان امسال رو که سال دوم کنکورمه خوندم تابستون هیچی نمیدونستم صفر صفر بودم
لطفا میشه بگین درست گفتم یا نه

----------


## nima2580

> *
> عزیزم اینا سوالای ریاضی 94 ه!*


حالا جواب سوالام درسته یا نه بلدین توضیح بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


حالا جواب سوالام درسته یا نه بلدین توضیح بدین ممنون میشم


درست بود
به این تاپیک سر بزن سوالات مفیدی توش هست والبته پ=توضیح سوالات مطرح شده در اینجا*

----------


## nima2580

> *
> بیا خودت رو محک بزن
> *


کسی بلده سوال انتگرالشو حل کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


کسی بلده سوال انتگرالشو حل کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## nima2580

انتگرال ایکس بتوان -1 میشه lnx؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟
گرفتمش ایول دستت درد نکنه اینو نمیدونستم
کاش میشد با هم سوالای بیشتری حل کنیم وقتشو دارین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یه چیز دیگه ln2-ln4 میشه ln2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima2580


انتگرال ایکس بتوان -1 میشه lnx؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟
گرفتمش ایول دستت درد نکنه اینو نمیدونستم
کاش میشد با هم سوالای بیشتری حل کنیم وقتشو دارین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یه چیز دیگه ln2-ln4 میشه ln2؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وقت که متاسفانه ندارم ولی شما میتونید به این تاپیک بنده مراجعه کنید قطعا مفید خواهد بود.
سوالات ریاضی مناسب برای تجربی ها
میشه ln2-*

----------


## nima2580

حالا کسی نگفت میشه ایا با این مباحث 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنیم؟

----------


## vahyd

> آقا اگه گراف و انتگرال و ماتریس رو خیلی دقیق بخونم و حد و مشتق و هندسه تحلیلی و تابع در حد متوسط بلد باشم (خیلی خیلی دقیق نخوندم تست هم نزدم) امیدی هست یه 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنیم 
> خواهشا اگه میتونین یه سوال کنکور بدین حلش کنیم هم از استرسمون کم میشه هم  یه مروریه



جبر مجموعه ، اصل لانه ی کبوتری ، فصل 1 و 4 و 5 تحلیلی . سوالای همیشه مشابه و کلیشه ای ! خط ویژه تحلیلی و بگیر 3فصلی که گفتم و خیلی عالی و جمع و جور بسته . اینارو از دست نده درصد بیاره

----------


## reza-pc

lمن فصلای 2 4 5 تحلیلی رو قبلا خوندم +ریاضی پایه +مشتق و حد+

امیدی به 15 درصد است؟

----------


## nima2580

شما فرض کن در حد متوسط همه ی ریاضی رو خونده باشم البته به جز جبر و گسسته (فصل گراف رو خوندم) و ماتریس و گراف و انتگرال رو خیلی خوب خونده باشم امیدی هست یه 10-15 درصدی ریاضی بزنم؟

----------


## khParya

مگه شما ریاضی فیزیک نیستی؟دقیقا واسه چی امیدتو به 15 درصد محدود کردی؟خود آمار دو یا سه تا سوال ازش میاد میشه حدود 12 درصد  :Yahoo (21):  اگه درسا رو بلدی برو برای بالای 50 درصد امسال ببینیم چی میکنید همشهری

----------


## nima2580

> مگه شما ریاضی فیزیک نیستی؟دقیقا واسه چی امیدتو به 15 درصد محدود کردی؟خود آمار دو یا سه تا سوال ازش میاد میشه حدود 12 درصد  اگه درسا رو بلدی برو برای بالای 50 درصد امسال ببینیم چی میکنید همشهری


اخه ادم باید واقع بین باشه اینطور که شما فک میکنی نیست هر کی بتونه 15 درصد بزنه زیر 5000میشه

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> اخه ادم باید واقع بین باشه اینطور که شما فک میکنی نیست هر کی بتونه 15 درصد بزنه زیر 5000میشه





> مگه شما ریاضی فیزیک نیستی؟دقیقا واسه چی امیدتو به 15 درصد محدود کردی؟خود آمار دو یا سه تا سوال ازش میاد میشه حدود 12 درصد  اگه درسا رو بلدی برو برای بالای 50 درصد امسال ببینیم چی میکنید همشهری


 دوستمون ریاضی رو با تجربی اشتباه گرفته امار دوتا تست میاد دوتاش رو بزنی تقریبا میشه 4 درصد برا گرفتن 10 درصد باید 6 تا تست بزنی
شما با چه سندی میگی 15 درصد بزنی زیر 5000 میاری کنکوره کشک که نیس برا زیر 5000 باید حداقل 30 درصد بزنی

----------


## sajad564

> یعنی کسی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


برادر شما با همون مباحثی که دقیق خوندی هم میتونی به اون درصدی که میخوای برسی

----------


## erica

اره اگه بخوای میشه

----------


## erica

من خودمم بعضی از مباحث ریاضی رو خوندم

----------


## erica

هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و دایره هندسه2  و دیفرانسیل

----------


## erica

یه سوال چرا ریاضیا پشت کنکور نمیمونن؟

----------


## erica

کسی بودجه بندی کنکور رو داره

----------


## erica

من که خیلی امیدوارم

----------


## sajad564

> یه سوال چرا ریاضیا پشت کنکور نمیمونن؟


کی گفته نمیمونن؟؟ :Yahoo (43):

----------


## nima2580

من خودم پشت کنکوریم پارسال دست به هیچ کتابی نزدم با 27 درصد دینی امار اوردم اما میخوام امسال بخونم

----------


## sajad564

> من خودم پشت کنکوریم پارسال دست به هیچ کتابی نزدم با 27 درصد دینی امار اوردم اما میخوام امسال بخونم


پشت کنکوری هستی دنبال 15 درصد ریاضی هستی؟؟

----------


## erica

> کی گفته نمیمونن؟؟


تو منطقه ما که اصلا نمیمونن تازه شم مسخرت میکنن که پشت کنکور موندی

----------


## sajad564

> تو منطقه ما که اصلا نمیمونن تازه شم مسخرت میکنن که پشت کنکور موندی


کسایی که مسخره میکنن معمولا رتبه خودشون چهار پنج رقمیه

----------


## erica

> کسایی که مسخره میکنن معمولا رتبه خودشون چهار پنج رقمیه


نمیدونم والا من خودم فک میکنم از کلاس خودمون حتی 500 منطقه 3 رو هم بیارن

----------


## erica

> کسایی که مسخره میکنن معمولا رتبه خودشون چهار پنج رقمیه


ولی من این جمله رو قبول دارم

----------


## sajad564

> ولی من این جمله رو قبول دارم


کدوم جمله؟؟این که پشت کنکور نمونی؟؟پسر عموی دوستم پشت کنکور موند سال اول رتبش شد800 سال دوم50 شاگرد اول صنعتی شریف شده تو دوران دانشجویی هم از ناسا پیشنهاد داشته
بستگی به هدفت داره

----------


## nima2580

> کدوم جمله؟؟این که پشت کنکور نمونی؟؟پسر عموی دوستم پشت کنکور موند سال اول رتبش شد800 سال دوم50 شاگرد اول صنعتی شریف شده تو دوران دانشجویی هم از ناسا پیشنهاد داشته
> بستگی به هدفت داره


اغراق داره حرفات

----------


## erica

> کدوم جمله؟؟این که پشت کنکور نمونی؟؟پسر عموی دوستم پشت کنکور موند سال اول رتبش شد800 سال دوم50 شاگرد اول صنعتی شریف شده تو دوران دانشجویی هم از ناسا پیشنهاد داشته
> بستگی به هدفت داره


نه منظورم اینکه دوستانی که مسخره میکنن رتبه شون 4  یا 5 رقمی میشه رو میگم

----------


## nima2580

اره پشت کنکوریم میدونی ریاضی چقدر سخته اگه بتونم 15 درصد فیزیک و ریاضی و 30 درصد شیمی و 60-70درصدی دینی بزنم به مرادم یعنی زیر 4000 رسیدم

----------


## sajad564

> اغراق داره حرفات


اغراق؟؟چرا؟؟؟
ببین اینجا جاوید عباسیو همه میشناسن
فقط بگو کجاش اغراقه؟؟

----------


## nima2580

> اغراق؟؟چرا؟؟؟
> ببین اینجا جاوید عباسیو همه میشناسن
> فقط بگو کجاش اغراقه؟؟


جاوید عباسی دوستتتونه اخه گفتی یکی از دوستان

----------


## sajad564

> اره پشت کنکوریم میدونی ریاضی چقدر سخته اگه بتونم 15 درصد فیزیک و ریاضی و 30 درصد شیمی و 60-70درصدی دینی بزنم به مرادم یعنی زیر 4000 رسیدم


منم ریاضیم
خودمو برای فیزیک بالای 80 امده کرده بودم ریاضیم 50 رو دیگه مطمعن بودم
ریاضی اصن سخت نیست قفط باید زیااااد بخونی

----------


## sajad564

> جاوید عباسی دوستتتونه اخه گفتی یکی از دوستان


پسر عموی دوستم

----------


## nima2580

> جاوید عباسی دوستتتونه اخه گفتی یکی از دوستان


بیخیال انشالله همه به مرادشون برسن
همین طور شما اقا سجاد

----------


## nima2580

> پسر عموی دوستم


حالا یه چیز دیگه اگه فیزیک 2 + سه فصل امواج + ترمودینامیک و خازن و الکتریسیته ی ساکن رو بدون تست از روی گاج خونده باشم مفهومی امکانش هست یه 10 -15 درصدی بزنم؟

----------


## sajad564

> حالا یه چیز دیگه اگه فیزیک 2 + سه فصل امواج + ترمودینامیک و خازن و الکتریسیته ی ساکن رو بدون تست از روی گاج خونده باشم مفهومی امکانش هست یه 10 -15 درصدی بزنم؟


ببین پسر خاله من کلا بچه درس خونی نبود کلا بعضی از مباحث فیزیکو خونده بود اونم ناقص از روی ده سال ابی کانون فیزیکو حدود40 زد
اره راحت میتونی
فقط فیزیک دو یه کوچولو باید تست بزنی بقیه کاری کاری ندارن فیزیک پیش دو رو هم کامل بخون

----------


## erica

من میخوام برم مکانیک و محیط خیلی پسرونه ست

----------


## nima2580

> من میخوام برم مکانیک و محیط خیلی پسرونه ست


موفق باشین منظورتون از محیط پسرونه چیه؟
منظورتون اینه که رشتش به درد پسرا میخوره

----------


## nima2580

> ببین پسر خاله من کلا بچه درس خونی نبود کلا بعضی از مباحث فیزیکو خونده بود اونم ناقص از روی ده سال ابی کانون فیزیکو حدود40 زد
> اره راحت میتونی
> فقط فیزیک دو یه کوچولو باید تست بزنی بقیه کاری کاری ندارن فیزیک پیش دو رو هم کامل بخون


کدوم مباحث ها

----------


## erica

> موفق باشین منظورتون از محیط پسرونه چیه؟
> منظورتون اینه که رشتش به درد پسرا میخوره


نه منظورم محیط کلاسا رو میگم تو یه کلاس چند نفر پسرن و چند نفر دختر؟

----------


## erica

> موفق باشین منظورتون از محیط پسرونه چیه؟
> منظورتون اینه که رشتش به درد پسرا میخوره


ممنون

----------


## nima2580

> نه منظورم محیط کلاسا رو میگم تو یه کلاس چند نفر پسرن و چند نفر دختر؟


امممممممممممممممممممممممم  مم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## erica

> امممممممممممممممممممممممم  مم


شما میخواین کدوم رشته رو انتخاب کنین؟

----------


## nima2580

> شما میخواین کدوم رشته رو انتخاب کنین؟


با اجازه ی بزرگترا هرچی رتبم بگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## erica

> با اجازه ی بزرگترا هرچی رتبم بگه


شمام موفق باشین

----------


## nima2580

> شمام موفق باشین


ممنون :Yahoo (83):  :Y (592):

----------


## sajad564

> کدوم مباحث ها


فیزیک یک+فیزیک پیش (به جز حرکتو دینایک)

----------


## sajad564

> شمام موفق باشین


مکانیک چه دانشگاهی؟

----------


## Hellion

منفی یا مثبت؟

----------

